# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Comparativo de mallas; Luz difusa

## Vladimir

Saludos Sres. Aqui les dejo unas fotos de una experiencia en Chincha el año pasado, en un vivero de Uva, con nuestra malla Aluminet, versus una malla raschel negra ambas al 50% de sombra. Noten la luz al interior de ambas. Lo que hace esta malla es disminuir la radiacion pero aumenta la luz difusa hasta un 15%, a comparacion de una negra que simplemente proporciona sombra. Lograndose con esto, un adelanto de 45 dias en los plantones bajo la aluminet, con respecto a la negra; traduciendose en ahorro de tiempo, agua, fertilizantes, mano de obra, espacio y dinero. 
Atte. 
Vladimir MiñanoTemas similares: fruit packaging netting . (mallas tejidas) fruit packaging netting . (mallas tejidas)

----------


## jediknight

Hola
Interesante post, tengo pensado usar mallas raschell para cubrir pozas de concreto para produccion de peces ornamentales y plantas tambien por lo que tengo algunas preguntas: 
1.- Que tipo de grado de % malla raschell o aluminet seria la mas recomendable?.
2.- Esta malla aluminet tiene igual tiempo de duracion que al raschell?.
3.- Donde se consigue la malla aluminet (precios y direcciones) ? 
Gracias de antemano 
saludos 
Raul

----------


## Vladimir

Como esta Sr Raul.
Disculpe la demora en responderle. 
En lo que se refiere a peces, si lo que se quiere es netamente sombra, podria sugerirle al 65 o 80% de sombra en cualquier tipo de malla, desde las negras puras o azul-negra, verde-negra, blancas, o verdes, o la misma aluminet, que como menciono esta ultima tiene la propiedad de "manejar" temperaturas. Si es para plantas, dependiendo el tipo de plantas, maximo le sugeriria un 65% de sombra, siendo ideal 50% o 40%.
En el caso de la aluminet, brindamos garantia UV de 5 años; a diferencias de las negras que estan etre 1 a 3 años. Pero mucho depende la instalacion, para llegar a esa vida util.
Y nosotros estamos en Los Aymaras 189, El Derby, Monterrico - Lima.
Puede ubicarme al 999492413, *594945, 837*4312 www.litecperu.com 
Saludos.  
Vladimir

----------

